# ANNETTE



## kc5tpy (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello.  I debated posting this but have received a couple PM's and text messages and many of you were kind to her.  It can be debated whether this is the appropriate place to post.  I am posting here because I know many of you know her and without the help of my best friend I could not have gotten the Group started.  This has more to do with Group info than the whole forum.

Annette was taken to the hospital in San Antonio, Texas on 11-05-17. Placed in I.C.U..

Major internal organ shutdown.

30-05-17 her discharge papers were printed.  By early morning 31-05-17 she was back in I.C.U..  She was out of I.C.U. 3 days.

She won the fight.  We didn't sign up for the re-match but here it is.

She was returned back to the U.K. (23-06-17) by air ambulance.

She is in Kings Mill hospital I.C.U..

The Doctors won't give you even odds but I know where my money is.

*Please don't reply to this Thread.  We don't want to tie up the forum.*  It is meant for information only to those who know her.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 25, 2017)

Thumbs Up


----------



## wade (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 26, 2017)

Danny my friend..........

I'm at a loss for words.

I know you said don't reply but when my friends are involved there are no rules.

Miss Linda and I are praying real hard for God's mercy.

Our love to Miss Annette.

Please keep me up to date.  Hang in there Danny.

PMing you.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 26, 2017)

Bump--for those who haven't seen this in New Posts

Gary


----------



## wade (Jul 5, 2017)

I am very sad to let you know that Annette passsed away last night at 19:00 UK time. 

Danny - Joyce and I both send you our love and our thoughts are with you. I don't know what else to say right now other than Annette was a truly wonderful lady and that she loved you so much. We will miss her dearly.


----------



## smokin monkey (Jul 6, 2017)

Danny - jill and my thoughts are with you and your family at this time. Was privileged to meet Annette on several occasions and enjoyed her company. She will be dearly missed by all.


----------



## steve johnson (Jul 11, 2017)

Danny only just seen the post regarding Annette's passing, sincere condolences to you and your family


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 11, 2017)

Danny my friend.  I was aware of Miss Annette's passing but was waiting to post.

Miss Linda and I are heartbroken over your loss.  I say this with tears in my eyes.  We send our prayers and love for both you and Miss Annette.

Miss Annette is with the angels now and is looking down on you with love.

Gary


----------



## wade (Jul 24, 2017)

At the UK SMF Smokers gathering this weekend we held a raffle in memory of Annette. We raised a grand total of £245 which we will donate to kidney research in her memory. A big thank you to everyone who donated prizes, and especially Scott at Callow who donated a brand new boxed Callow smoker for us to give as the first prize.


----------

